# Home Depot Wine Rack "Kit"



## jayhkr (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey everyone! It's been a while since I've been here so I thought I would jump on and share my experiences with my new wine rack kit I got at Home Depot! The kit came packaged nice and compact:





Only had to do a few minor modifications to it, which included:
Cutting them to size and sand them smooth:





Make a few dado cuts in strategic places on a few of the boards:








Use my hand planner to plane a few (64) 3/4"x3/4" dowel rods down to 45* triangles:





Using a jointer, frame and box the rack plumb:





Assemble all the parts:





3 coats of stain:





5 coats of polyurethane and enjoy it!








Easy as can be! Only took the better part of 3 weeks from start to finish. Well worth it though. It'll hold about 172 bottles! I learned a few things from this "kit" that I will do differently if I ever need/want to build another.


----------



## CGish (Apr 5, 2016)

HA! I love it. I have a picked up a few 'kits' at Home Depot and Lowes over the years.

Excellent job!

Did you make plans, or just wing it? (If you made plans, will you share?)


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the detailed pics !!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh, "some assembly required," huh? I have had some kits like that! 

Looks good -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Apr 6, 2016)

That is SWEET! Very nice!


----------



## bkisel (Apr 6, 2016)

Awesome!

Inspiring. My other hobby is woodworking so maybe one of these days.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Apr 6, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Inspiring. My other hobby is woodworking so maybe one of these days.



Make two when you do. I need one also!


----------



## bkisel (Apr 6, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> Make two when you do. I need one also!



Hey, this time last year it could have happened. I was living in Southbury, CT and my basement woodworking shop was still up and running. Danbury being only a few towns away I'd guess shipping wouldn't of cost you more than maybe 500-600 dollars.


----------



## cmsben61 (Apr 6, 2016)

well done! looks great!


----------



## jayhkr (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone! It was a lot of fun and I learned a few things along the way......like have HD rip/cut the 4x8 boards for you because your table saw isn't big enough to accommodate large sheets like that. Had I'd done that it would had been 10x better. Yes I have plans on this. I got them HERE and am more than happy to help out if anyone wants to make this. Another suggestion if you don't mind spending the money, is by the quarter-round trim and cut to size rather than shaving off the dowel sticks. More money, but WAY less work.


----------

